# Leak in Copper line between meter and house



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

I discovered a leak between the water meter and the house. A plumber came out, dug up the line. It is a copper line and that had a 'sleeve' over it. He said Electrolysis cause a pin-hole leak. The leak was about two feet from the 'sleeve'. (The area with visible electrolysis was about 8" long)
He 'temporally fixed it by placing a rubber hose with two clamps over the area that was leaking. 
He now says the whole line from the meter to the house needs to be replace. The house and line is 28 years old.
My question is can't we cut back to where the line is good and run new line (copper or PVC) to the meter? Or does it need to be replaced.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

how much additional footage are you talking about to run the entire new line?

you could do as you are suggesting, but then you'll have an old line sweated to a new line - the old line will still be susceptible to the same problem you currently have...and likely is already seen some electrolysis.


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

It's about 10 feet from the leak to the house. The 10 feet is under the house... meter is only about 3 feet from the edge of the slab.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like you have plenty of time to get another opinion. Those rubber clamps will last a couple of years. I know this because I had to repair two water lines to the washer upstairs and I just used radiator hoses and clamps.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

For that length I would replace entire line. Do you want to take a chance that the next leak will be under your slab?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

You can cut it out and put a compression coupling .. We use those on water services at work and I've dug some up that we're older then me.. Most leaks we deal with are due to back filling the trench wrong or as we put it the lack of bedding the pipe


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Had the same deal a couple of years back.. You will be surprised at how far them little 'pin' holes in the copper can stretch.. Water bill hopped from 100 to 500 overnight it seemed.. Replace the whole thing with PVC...now or later..


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

3/4 in pvc and done. just replace the whole thing yourself. easy fix


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just replace the whole thing to avoid future headaches.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

dig it out and replace. easily done by a DIY. I agree, switch it out to pvc.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

The whole thing with 3/4" PVC...If you can keep trenching machines away. The
PVC will serve your great grandkids...

Scrap out the Copper...It will likily pay for for the new line.

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## cjkozik (Mar 8, 2013)

Get rid of the copper and replace with PVC. Sell the copper for scrap to help offset your cost. Heck by selling the copper you may be surprised how much you get back.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

cjkozik said:


> Get rid of the copper and replace with PVC. Sell the copper for scrap to help offset your cost. Heck by selling the copper you may be surprised how much you get back.


You will actually make some good money. Mine is PVC and during the drought a leak developed in the line so a union was added and all was good to go.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had similar and worst issue. The leak was under the slab and it was on the hot water line. Two plumbers came and after looking at it they did not come back. They both said it was common in Houston homes before the new building codes now not allowing them to run copper line in slab any more. Builders did that to short cut and maximize profit. 

My pay my brother-in-law, who was a jack of all trades, to fix it by sealing off the leaky line and run new lines in the ceiling. We had to remove cabinets and cut out dry walls to install new lines. It was a tough job, but we knew we did it right.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I had worked on a house several years ago ( like 20 years ago..) and the copper line was under the slab, it had one pin hole but you could see where it was coroded in other places. We recomended new lines need to be run or it would happen agin, Home owner just wanted to fix the problem so we cut out 3' and replaced. 6 months later we were back and he said to run new lines like we suggested.

I can almost promise you if not replaced you will be dealing with it agin. Like others have said, 3/4" PVC from meter to house above ground level if possable and your in business.


----------

